# Oneida question?



## MikeyS (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm switching from a recurve to a compound. I was wondering how the feel of an oneida compares to a recurve on the lines of shooting. Can I cant at different angles without torque. As well as shooting out of position. I plan on shooting bare bow with fingers thank you.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Probably as close as you are going to get.*

I have shot them bare bow for years. The older ones with low let-off modules tend to feel a little more like a recurve, but my Black Eagle 2 shoots pretty darn good. They have virtually no torque or hand shock, so it really doesn't matter which was you turn them, that shoot stable. IMHO, if you are going to shoot a compound bare bow, Oneida is the way to go!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The Oneida that will be closer to a recurve than any of the others will be an old Strike Eagle. They were the longest Oneida with a tip to tip of around 50 inches. That makes them more comfortable to shoot even with a three finger loose. The man to speak to if you want to find out more is JeffPaHunter.
Yes you can cant the bow with an Oneida I some times shoot my old H250 that way without sights and stuff for fun but I am not that good at it.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Jerry on that 50 inch bow does it take 2 people to carrie it ?


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

My Oneida Black Eagle is 44 " tip to tip and is the lightest compound I have ever owned. I had to add weight to it, even with a weak left shoulder it was too light.

The older Aeroforce models have a bit more heft to them, but I have never picked up a 'heavy' Oneida.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

capool said:


> Hey Jerry on that 50 inch bow does it take 2 people to carrie it ?


Only if they less than four feet high.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Just saw this thread. I own an Extreme, BEII, BE converted from an older Stealth, a Talon and '94 AF.

The Talon is a blast for all around shooting, but I do enjoy them all. I shot fingers for a few weeks, but recently added a sight and peep. It is a cast riser and listed weight is 3.4 lbs. Mine maxes out with a draw weight at 56, with 35-55 lb limbs. The only thing I would like to see different is a centershot riser, and that is coming this fall.

Speed? I shot through a chronograph recently. The Talon at 46 lbs, 29 inch, 525 grain arrow was right on 200 fps. In comparison to the recent bow tests, looks like it is right with those compared. With speeds from 210 to 246 with 29 in, 540 grain, 60 lb bow, as listed.


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

the longer tip to tip is great on a oneida for shooting fingers. 

I have a black eagle and i have shot fiingers with it just playing and it feels fine. but you feel the cam roll over on it. not bad but it is noticable to me. 

i am looking into a monster bows phoenix (not for fingers ) but they have alot of guys shooting them with fingers and they have no issues. they are also releasing a 45in tip to tip later this year that is designed for the target shooter and the finger shooter. it is going to be called the dragon.

good luck on whatever you choose


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Mikey,
I have had 3 different Oneidas. Own only two at the moment, but I can tell you that they are great bows! The newer ones have very little - if none at all - vibration. No hand-shake at all: I shoot my Extreme bare, no stabilizer, no anti-vibrator, nothing. If you go from the recurve to a compound, Oneida would be a very good choice!
Luis


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

One of my friends has a Black Eagle set up with release. From what I can see, the tip to tip measurement seems a little misleading. When that bow draws, the tips come straight back, leaving the effective ATA much shorter, almost a inch or two longer than the riser, or at least that is how it appears. It looks to me (I have not tried to shoot one with fingers) more like shooting a short ATA compound.

Again, I am not trying to blast them. My buddy loves his with the release.

They are a tad noisy compared to some bows. I hear the nock off bow, called the Monster Bow I think, is much quieter.

I can't try my buddies because the draw weight is too heavy for me. I have seen people bow fishing with them, and obviously there are some guys out here that love them, so this is just food for thought.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I wanted to follow up my previous post a little. All this began with both my buddy (Cueball) and I wanting to try these bows with fingers. He bought one used, and played with it a very short time with fingers (a few shots) and then set it up for a release. Neither of us has really given the fingers thing a hard look.

He was the one who alerted me to how short they SEEM when fully drawn. But I do know that there are some guys who shoot them fingers and really like them, so there must be something there. 

Cueball LOVES the draw cycle. He says its the smoothest thing he's ever shot in a compound by far. He also says he can see why you could shoot a bow 5# heavier than your normal draw weight and be comfortable with it.

Again, I do not know enough about these bows to criticize in any way. I just thought the ATA comment was worth discussion, and some feedback from those who have them.

Cato


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The tips do come together but they also move back a fair way, which eases the string angle.


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

As I said previously, I shoot my Oneidas bare bow, nothing on them. I am a finger shooter and they are great bows for fingers! Matt at CPO - the guy that builds these bows - is a finger shooter himself and if you'll take your time to give him a call, he will tell you all about it! He is a very nice guy and will tell you everything there is to know, if you want to buy an Oneida. He will not push you into it, no worries. Their policy is to get the customers what they want.
As for me, I love these bows for fingers - the tip to tip distance is not an issue. You just might just be a bit carefull on choosing the short LF for fingers - there's a bit of a finger pinch, some say. But others use it and don't complain.
I shoot a regular short and I think it is wonderfull!
Luis


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have no problems with finger pinch on my BE and I draw a fraction under 31"


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

OK, so for those of us who are unfamiliar with the models, can you guys highlight the most finger friendly models currently available? That way we could do some browsing, and drooling.


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Both the Extreme and the Black Eagle are nice with fingers, as long as you choose the proper size and set the draw stops as well.
Of the older models, it is said that the Strike Eagle, the Aero-Force X-80 and the Lite Force Magnum are great for fingers.
Here some pics of Extreme, BE and LFM:


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

*Black Eagle*

Be


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

LFM
Note: the BE and LFM are not my bows. I just borrowed the pics, since it is for information of you fellow archers. Hope the owners don't mind. If so, please tell me and I will delete the posts.
thanks,
Luis


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

My pleasure, Mitchell!
If you want to know more about Oneidas or ask any questions, email me at [email protected].
I'll do what I can to help out.
Luis


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Mitchell, we have a complete oneida section on our site. lots of oneida shooters there to help with all your questions

mikie


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Don't be afraid to try...*

I shot for Oneida for a couple of years before I was transferred overseas. I had a Screaming Eagle, a T-1000 (fancy Screaming Eagle), and an H-250 for a backup hunting bow and shot them all very well with three fingers on the string. In fact, the T-1000 was the only bow with which I've ever shot perfect scores: 150/150 indoors and 300/300 outdoors. I've never come close to a perfect round since. I can't say that I've ever shot a Strike Eagle, but if they shot like the Screaming Eagles, they had to be good.

My only beef with the early Oneidas was, you had to be a tuning freak. They had a tendency to go out of tune rather easily. The power cable saddles, which were mounted to the inner portion of the outboard limbs had a tendency to crack, and the timing wheels and cams had a distinct tendency to slip, which put them badly out of time. If you could diagnose what had slipped or moved, they were easy to fix and return to tune and were probably the most forgiving bows I've ever shot. Parts may be hard to come by, as they are for most older bows, but they can be had pretty cheaply. I shafted/"Robin-hooded" a fletched shaft with a bare shaft at 20 yards with my T-1000 - three times.

I liked them so well, in fact, I'm following the development of the Monster Bows "Dragon", which will be a long tip-to-tip bow that's somewhat similar to the Oneida, with inboard and outboard limbs, but without the cams and timing wheels. It will have a shoot-through, crossover cable system that imparts the power to the outboard limbs.

Good luck in your quest and with whatever you decide to buy...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm also watching for the Dragon, but it won't have any cams, it will be a longer ATA version of the Phoenix which a lever action only bow. Same principle as the Oneida Discovery, which went with the Lumis family when Oneida was sold to Claude Pilkington. 

I think the Dragon is due to be released as an 08 model. Is that right Mikie?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

it will be a 08 model but may come out before...but not positive

Mikie


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

There's nothing like an authoritative answer............and that was NOTHING like an authoritative answer

Well, nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

NeilM said:


> There's nothing like an authoritative answer............and that was NOTHING like an authoritative answer
> 
> Well, nice to have something to look forward to.


whatever do you mean:wink::zip:


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

I had the bowfishing one with the tie-dye finish a few years ago. I got a good deal on it new and I was really impressed with it. Fun little bow but it was the wrong size for me and I couldn't get enough draw length out of it so i sold it. I regret doing that now because I found out that I could have just changed out a few parts and had the right thing. I had the cams slip out of time once and I read the manual and sat down at the kitchen table and fixed it myself no problem. What a cool little bow!! I didn't like the noise though but that can be fixed. I may have to try a fancier one when I get ready to buy newer, better fingers bow than the old things I'm running now.


----------



## black eagle 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

omnivore said:


> We have new and used Oneida bows at www.oneidabows.net. If you have any questions about Oneida bows please contact us.


i tried to . i am still waiting for my membership or whatever you call it to be approved. kind of alot to go thru to find out information 2 days with no reply
what gives?:sad:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Feral Donkey, you should keep your eyes on Ebay, as there are always a number of nice older Oneida's there at sensible prices. Or failing that, you could get yourself something like the Osprey, which is pretty much designed for the job.



Omnivore, I think we are all aware that you are an Oneida dealer, if you have nothing to add to the discussion, then I for one can live without yet another one of your uninformative adverts thanks.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

omnivore said:


> Hello Mitchell, you can check out Oneida Eagle Bows at the Oneida Bows website.
> We are an Authorized Dealer for CP Oneida Eagle Bows.


Retailers advertising only by by PM or in the Manufacturer's announcements forum.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

omnivore said:


> We have new and used Oneida bows at www.oneidabows.net. If you have any questions about Oneida bows please contact us.


See my other post.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

black eagle 1 said:


> i tried to . i am still waiting for my membership or whatever you call it to be approved. kind of alot to go thru to find out information 2 days with no reply
> what gives?:sad:


Did you ever reply to the registration request (IE: completed in full)? If you did you should have no problem accessing any of the site. Even if you didn't you can still read all of the site with the exception of the discuesion area & just can't post.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*From Monster...*



NeilM said:


> I'm also watching for the Dragon, but it won't have any cams, it will be a longer ATA version of the Phoenix which a lever action only bow. Same principle as the Oneida Discovery, which went with the Lumis family when Oneida was sold to Claude Pilkington.
> 
> I think the Dragon is due to be released as an 08 model. Is that right Mikie?


I just got an e-mail from Mikie Day, Sales Manager for Monster. Not sure whether you're all aware of this, but Oneida had been supplying Monster with outboard limbs for some time and recently ceased the sale of limbs to Monster. (You can go to the forum on their web site to read all the posts.) As a result, release of the Dragon will not be until the January ATA show. Here's what I got from Mikie:

_"We are currently having limbs made with our own design so the only problem is we can't make the bows fast enough for the orders that come in on the Phoenix. The Dragon will come out at the ATA show in Jan. 

Our outbord limb is more quiet then the esc limb of Oneida and our speed is 300fps IBO so it is running par with the realistic speed of the Black Eagle 2.

Keep watching...the Dragon is coming..it is a very very nice shooter and it looks good too."_

My only question about the Dragon and/or the Phoenix, which have shoot-through, crossover cable systems is, isn't it a little dangerous passing a broadhead between the cables? (I'm looking at it primarily as a hunting bow - right now.) Any of you guys who have shot or know someone else who has shot a Phoenix, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Tbread closed due to hijacking*

It started as Oneida and become Monster.

Interested parties may start an Oneida X Monster thread - as long as the argument is civilized.


----------

